# sustaining health while being vegan/veg



## Kamil (Aug 5, 2012)

duz anyone else get a weak tingly feeling in their limbs? i been vegetarian for years and i hav a shit diet and my doc says i need more protein and fiber, but how do all these hardcore motherfuckers make it being vegetarian or vegan wi no cash and getn fucked up all the time? iv been able to do it, but i notice myself weakening. im working on drinking less, but aside from that, insofar as diet is concerned, how do yall sustain urself to last in the pit or ina fight ya know? for years i hated all that bullshit about not eating meat being unhealthy for you, cuz i know its not true exactly, but meat is an easy source of protein and i need to know what foods and diet changed i need to make to make up for that cuz the food i eat now apparently dsnt hav enuff. i basicly live off of hole in the wall mexican places getting cheap rice and beans and things like that. thanksthanksthanksthanks


----------



## ped (Aug 5, 2012)

Well as my grandpappy used to say "I don't like the term poor people, I prefer to think of them as.... potential sausage."

Besides you're already a killer

http://www.colbertnation.com/the-co...--plant-communication-research?xrs=share_copy


----------



## Shadowplay (Aug 5, 2012)

Ever heard of google? It works wonders...


----------



## Auto (Aug 5, 2012)

can't go wrong with beans and rice, but seriously if you are having trouble finding veggies all you have to do is dumpster dive. I get decently fresh bagged salads, fruits and other vegetables almost daily in a dumpster near the park I'm living in. If you are having trouble getting enough food you either aren't trying hard enough or it's just not a high enough priority for you, or you are at some shitty location where it's too hard to find and you should move.


----------



## keg (Aug 5, 2012)

why do you think eatin vegan is cool in anarchist or movements?they are tricking us into killing ourselfs....or thats what my tooth is tellin me anyways.


----------



## Auto (Aug 5, 2012)

keg said:


> why do you think eatin vegan is cool in anarchist or movements?they are tricking us into killing ourselfs....or thats what my tooth is tellin me anyways.


 
yeah, I've found people that speak to their teeth (or through their teeth) to be quite reliable scientifically speaking.


----------



## Kamil (Aug 7, 2012)

i thot that going here would be more direct than google, yeah i know ima killer olredy my squater buddy always tells me "just cuz u cant hear em scream dsnt make it right". dumpster diving, got it!


----------



## Ravenhood (Oct 22, 2012)

I had no trouble being vegan while hithhiking Canada, the States and even while traveling in Mexico. I cooked all my own food or ate simple food and made sure to eat a balanced diet, with a generous amount of local food. Lotsa fruit, oatmeal, beans and rice, nuts, not gas station crap. I didn't spend tons, didn't find it hard to do. I went vegetarian last year though and am now back to eating poultry so it makes life easier while traveling on a budget. Still, you can eat well by dumpster diving. If you want some useful information, I can direct you to my food blog where I've got a page dedicated to eating healthy and inexpensively, and a page dedicated to eating while traveling; The links are on the right -> http://nocrapdiet.wordpress.com/


----------



## pir8 qu33n (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you! Too many words. It's been hard as hell the last 3 years, to stock to something even remotely vegetarian, but when you realize that you have wheat sensitivity also, it's very infuriating...


----------



## Thrasymachus (Jun 17, 2014)

This is an old topic, but I feel I have to intervene just the same. Protein deficiency is total bs and a myth. Ask yourself this: Who do you know that has an actual protein deficiency? I know no one who has such an issue. But I know someone who ate meat drank alot and recently had a heart-attack in his fifties and many others like him. There is a great doctor out there named Dr. John McDougall who dispels this myth of "not enough protein" or "protein deficiency", because in reality most people are getting too much protein along with fat, which is what is causing our health pandemic, and not some mythical lack of protein:
When Friends Ask: Where Do You Get Your Protein?
Dr. McDougall’s Ten Favorite One-Liners

That said, the original poster mentions he drinks too much and feels he has a bad overall diet. Eating vegan and vegetarian is comparatively healthier in almost all cases, but not if you are gonna eat junk food like potato chips and soda, which is after-all vegan. If you eat whole grains, fruits, vegetables and some limited nuts, then it is much healthier.


----------



## beerfaerie (Jul 14, 2014)

Kamil said:


> duz anyone else get a weak tingly feeling in their limbs? i been vegetarian for years and i hav a shit diet and my doc says i need more protein and fiber, but how do all these hardcore motherfuckers make it being vegetarian or vegan wi no cash and getn fucked up all the time? iv been able to do it, but i notice myself weakening. im working on drinking less, but aside from that, insofar as diet is concerned, how do yall sustain urself to last in the pit or ina fight ya know? for years i hated all that bullshit about not eating meat being unhealthy for you, cuz i know its not true exactly, but meat is an easy source of protein and i need to know what foods and diet changed i need to make to make up for that cuz the food i eat now apparently dsnt hav enuff. i basicly live off of hole in the wall mexican places getting cheap rice and beans and things like that. thanksthanksthanksthanks


cans of beans that say 'vegetarian' are usually vegan but its always a good idea to check the label just in case, the weak tingling feeling might be anemia which is common with vegans not watching iron intake, beans usually give you iron, protein and fiber, from my experience the only negative side effect ive felt from being vegan was light-headedness due to anemia, it seems that protein is the least of your worries unless youre doing a lot of physical activity


----------

